# .......



## Claymore (8 Jan 2017)

......


----------



## NazNomad (8 Jan 2017)

Gorgeous... Shame you dropped the cup though. :-D


----------



## Claymore (8 Jan 2017)

......


----------



## nev (8 Jan 2017)

Fab. =D> 
Is there a pattern available for this?
I have spied an old Ferm saw gathering dust on a forgotten shelf in work, so may approach the boss and see if i can borrow it for a while, and then would love to have a go at something like this. Having never used a scroll saw before, I'll start with the leaves and work my up.


----------



## Claymore (8 Jan 2017)

......


----------



## NazNomad (8 Jan 2017)

My first saw was a Ferm that I rescued. I made some fairly intricate stuff with it just using pinned blades. Perfect starter saw.


----------



## scrimper (8 Jan 2017)

That is superb.


----------



## Claymore (8 Jan 2017)

......


----------



## bodgerbaz (9 Jan 2017)

Really nice Brian and you have so much spare time on your hands that you just zipped one off. Lovely work, well done.


----------



## bstn1234 (9 Jan 2017)

very nice but what did you use for the cup colour it's perfect
cliff


----------



## Austinisgreat (9 Jan 2017)

Excellent Brian, very inspiring (as always!).

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## donwatson (9 Jan 2017)

Thanks for showing Brian. I have just had a look on Amazon, helps to use up the birthday/christmas tokens.
Do you have a regular supplier of Corian ?

take care
Don W


----------



## Blister (9 Jan 2017)

Lovely , I would like one myself


----------



## Claymore (9 Jan 2017)

.......


----------



## Claymore (9 Jan 2017)

......


----------



## Claymore (9 Jan 2017)

.........


----------



## donwatson (24 Jan 2017)

Claymore":a5ekqjmm said:


> Its from a book by Judy Gale Roberts and Jerry Boober called "Small Intarsia" got mine off Amazon cheap
> Its actually a really good one for anyone wanting to have a go at Intarsia as it hasn`t got loads of pieces.
> The hardest bit on this pattern is the eyeball, easiest way to do it is drill it out and then cut a similar sized dowel out.....round the end and either dye/paint it black and glue in the hole (mine is actually black Corian as i use that for all my eyes and saves painting)
> Cheers
> ...



Just a note to say that the 'Small Intarsia' book arrived this morning and it has a few nice little projects in it. Thanks Brian.

take care
Don W


----------

